# Debark or not?  Rate these woods.  Peach, Pear, Pecan



## viper (May 7, 2011)

First I would like to see if the bark should be removed from all smoke woods? 

Also, I am trying to determine of the lighter fruit type woods, which you guys prefer?  I have used Cherry and just not happy with it.  Just an off flavor or at least the wood I have.


----------



## richoso1 (May 7, 2011)

I have not found the need to remove any bark from the chunks that I use.

You might want to try combining woods for a better flavor. I use cherry with mesquite, apple with mesquite, apple and hickory. Pecan I've used straight with pork, and it was good. I've also used peach with other hardwoods. Pear, I have not tried.

It really depends on what your smoking, and most of all, what you think of the taste. Save the planet... it's the only one with Q.


----------



## roller (May 7, 2011)

I do not debark anything but most of the wood that I use has thin bark. I like pecan very much. I also mix Apple with Hickory alot.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 7, 2011)

Viper, it's a personal choice ,I don't but if you can't get the piece to flame it will smolder and smoke white stuff.Pre-heat the wood on top of your firebox , this will help ignition
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Keep a small, hot fire and control heat with the air intake.Leave the exhaust wide open.

  I use all fruit wood and nut tree wood, the fruit is a great flavor enhancer.Cherry on Ribs is the Bomb,Hickory on Butts and Brisket and so on. The bark could ,if you have a smallish Pit,take too long to burn and make the smoke white,remember Thin Blue Smoke!

  Have fun and...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2011)

When I first started smoking, I read a bunch of places saying to remove the bark.

Others say you don't have to.

I compromised-----If it falls off or comes off without busting my butt, I remove it.

If it gives me any resistance, it stays on.

Bear


----------

